# ما هي معجزات بولس ؟



## manssour (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هي معجزات بولس ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2009)

manssour قال:


> ما هي معجزات بولس ؟




*لماذا تطلب معرفتها ؟؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

manssour قال:


> ما هي معجزات بولس ؟


 

السيد المسيح اعطى تلاميذه ورسله القديسين سلطان اجراء المعجزات باسم المسيح 

(وفيما انتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين انه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات. 8 اشفوا مرضى.طهروا برصا.اقيموا موتى.اخرجوا شياطين.مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا.)
(متى 10: 7 - 8)

وايضا :

(وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها.16 من آمن واعتمد خلص.ومن لم يؤمن يدن. 17 وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. 18 يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون)
(مرقس 16: 15 - 18)

وقد كان الرسول بولس له نصيب في اجراء هذه المعجزات :

فقد شفي مرضي،واخرج شياطين ، واقام موتى ، ولم تؤثر فيه الحيات السامة .


(8 وكان يجلس في لسترة رجل عاجز الرجلين مقعد من بطن امه ولم يمش قط. 9 هذا كان يسمع بولس يتكلم.فشخص اليه واذ رأى ان له ايمانا ليشفى 10 قال بصوت عظيم قم على رجليك منتصبا.فوثب وصار يمشي.)
(اعمال 14)

(11 وكان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة. 12 حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل او مآزر الى المرضى فتزول عنهم الامراض وتخرج الارواح الشريرة منهم)
(اعمال 19)

(7 وفي اول الاسبوع اذ كان التلاميذ مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزا خاطبهم بولس وهو مزمع ان يمضي في الغد واطال الكلام الى نصف الليل. 8 وكانت مصابيح كثيرة في العليّة التي كانوا مجتمعين فيها. 9 وكان شاب اسمه افتيخوس جالسا في الطاقة متثقلا بنوم عميق.واذ كان بولس يخاطب خطابا طويلا غلب عليه النوم فسقط من الطبقة الثالثة الى اسفل وحمل ميتا. 10 فنزل بولس ووقع عليه واعتنقه قائلا لا تضطربوا لان نفسه فيه. 11 ثم صعد وكسر خبزا واكل وتكلم كثيرا الى الفجر.وهكذا خرج. 12 وأتوا بالفتى حيّا وتعزوا تعزية ليست بقليلة)
(اعمال 20)


(1 ولما نجوا وجدوا ان الجزيرة تدعى مليطة. 2 فقدم اهلها البرابرة لنا احسانا غير المعتاد لانهم اوقدوا نارا وقبلوا جميعنا من اجل المطر الذي اصابنا ومن اجل البرد 3 فجمع بولس كثيرا من القضبان ووضعها على النار فخرجت من الحرارة افعى ونشبت في يده. 4 فلما رأى البرابرة الوحش معلقا بيده قال بعضهم لبعض لا بد ان هذا الانسان قاتل لم يدعه العدل يحيا ولو نجا من البحر. 5 فنفض هو الوحش الى النار ولم يتضرر بشيء رديء. 6 واما هم فكانوا ينتظرون انه عتيد ان ينتفخ او يسقط بغتة ميتا.فاذ انتظروا كثيرا ورأوا انه لم يعرض له شيء مضرّ تغيّروا وقالوا هو اله )
(اعمال 28)


----------



## Kiril (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اعمال الرسل
اصحاح 14   ايه 8

اع 15: 12
اع 16: 18

و العديد في هذا السفر


----------



## manssour (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أقتباس كتابي 

لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 

هل يمكن أن يكون بولس نبي كاذب لأنه قام بمعجزات ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> أقتباس كتابي
> 
> لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً.
> 
> هل يمكن أن يكون بولس نبي كاذب لأنه قام بمعجزات ؟


 
لا اعرف ماهى المشكلة مع بولس 
بولس نبى كاذب ؟ 
اقرأ اعمال الرسل 5 : 12 
" وجرت على أيدى الرسل أيات وعجائب كثيرة " 
الايات والمعجزات كانت تتبع الرسل والمؤمنين بأسم الرب يسوع 

أما يا عزيزى الانبياء والرسل الكذبة الذين يقصدهم المسيح هم كل نبى او رسول ينكر المسيح وينكر تعاليمه وينكر لاهوته وطبيعته وعمله وفدائه هذا هو ضد المسيح 

لذلك يقول فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى 4 : 2 
" بهذا تعرفون روح الله كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه جاء فى الجسد فهو من الله وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه جاء فى الجسد فليس من الله وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح "

اما بولس لم ينكر لا لا هوت المسيح ولا مجيئة فى الجسد ولا صلبه ولا قيامته 

فبحسب فكر الله فى الكتاب كيف يكون كاذب ؟


----------



## manssour (29 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن للنبي الكاذب أن لا  ينكر لا لا هوت المسيح ولا مجيئة فى الجسد ولا صلبه ولا قيامته  لكي لا يفضح أمره


----------



## Strident (29 نوفمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> يمكن للنبي الكاذب أن لا  ينكر لا لا هوت المسيح ولا مجيئة فى الجسد ولا صلبه ولا قيامته  لكي لا يفضح أمره



لذلك المعجزات ليست هي الأساس في إيماننا بكلام الرسل و الأنبياء...لأننا لو اعتمدنا على المعجزات فقط فسننخدع بآيات الأنبياء الكذبة مثلما حذرنا المسيح


----------



## manssour (29 نوفمبر 2010)

إذن فما هي الأسباب الحقيقية وراء تصديقكم لبولس ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

manssour قال:


> إذن فما هي الأسباب الحقيقية وراء تصديقكم لبولس ؟


 
وماهى الاسباب التى تجعلنا نكذبه ؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اكبر معجزة لبولس هى ايمانه بيسوع المسيح


----------



## إيليا موسى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

صلاة للقديس بولس الرسول وجدتها في منزلي و الآن نقلتها إلى الموقع لتعم الفائدة :

أيها القديس بولس الرسول أنني أختارك اليوم محاميا لي و أني أفرح معك لأن الله انتخبك إناء مختارا و مبشرا بالحق لتحمل أسمه في العالم كله فأرجوك أن تلتمس لي أيمانا حيّا و رجاء ثابتا و محبة كاملة لا رثاء فيها و تجرا عن ذاتي و ازدراء للعالم و صبرا في الضيقات و اتضاعا في الأفراح و المجد و انتباها في اصلاة و استقامة في الأعمال و اجتهادا في إتمام واجبات حياتي و مقاصدي تجاه نفسي و تجاه الأخرين و تسليما لإرادة الله و ثباتا في نعمة الله حتى الممات فأؤهل معك و بشفعاتك للأفتخار بيسوع حياة لي و إلى التمتع بمشاهدته و محبته هو الذي يليق به الإكرام و السجود و المجد مع أبيه الأزلي وروحه القدوس الصالح و المحيي الأن و إلى الأبد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل منصور
أنت تتهم بولس بأنه نبى كذاب 
والقاعدة القانونية تقول : على المدعى البيان ( أى الرهان والإثبات لما يتهم به الآخرين )
فإن كنت تعبد الحق ، فإلتزم بالحق ، وقبل أن تعلن الإتهام ، قدَّم أولاً الدليل ، لئلا تكون من المتجنين المفسدين
++ أما أن تطلب منا أن نثبت عدم صحة إتهامك الغير مثبت أصلاً
فهذه مهزلة 
++++++++++++
ومع ذلك ، فسنقدم لك - مع ما سبق وقدَّمه الإخوة الأحباء - رداً سريعاً
1- فأولا ، من ذا الذى قال أن بولس الرسول إدعى أنه نبى جديد ، حتى تتهمه بأنه نبى كذَّاب ، وإلاَّ ، فمن هو الكذَّاب ؟؟؟ إنه لم يقل عن نفسه سوى أنه رسول لربنا يسوع المسيح ، إختاره وأرسله ، بشهادة الإنجيل .
2- وبولس لم يعمل معجزة بإسم نفسه ، بل كل المعجزات التى عملها ، عملها بإسم المسيح القادر القدير ، فكيف تدعى عليه وكأنه منفصل عن المسيح ويتحدث بخلاف كلامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

++++++ والآن ، من هو الكذَّاب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما كل هذا العداء من المسلمين لبولس الرسول وكأن بولس الرسول نادى بعقيده أخرى غير التى بشر بها تلاميذرب المجد يسوع وكأنه أضاف عقائد للمسيحيه لم تكن موجوده بها؟

بولس الرسول دعاه رب المجد يسوع بنفسه ليكون كارزا بإسمه وقبله جميع تلاميذ الرب وصار واحد من أعظم رسل المسيحيه على الإطلاق.*


----------

